# Subsonic, suppressed bolt action. What all should I be looking at?



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I've got the itch. I know there is 300 blackout and 300 whisper. I wasn't leaning towards a SBR, but I might. I have a single stage press and could form and load my own ammo I guess. Is 300 blackout becoming popular enough that at least factory brass will become more reasonably priced? Intended use of the gun is plinking and varmint control to 150 yards plus or minus.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Bra$$*

Plenty to be had, or make it yourself. If you like to tinker convert .223.
http://www.evergladesammo.com/brass/rifle-brass/300-aac-blackout-reloading-brass.html


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

.300 BLK is a great round for subsonic use. Brass is already available at .13c per round, sometimes less. 

Brass used in subsonic loads lasts a VERY long time due to the low pressures. 10+ firings each should be easy.

.308 Win also can work for subsonic loadings using Trail Boss powder.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I built a 300 BO and have sure had alot of fun with it. Once fired brass is readily available as well as the .308 caliber pills of your choice. 

My supersonic load is a 125g Speer TNT running at 2000 fps, good for killing pigs out to 150 yards

My subsonic load is a 208g Hornady A-Max good to 100 yards.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)




----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I also load a Sierra 180g round nose in my .308 bolt gun. Not as much fun as the 300 BO but is really quiet and accurate at 100 yards.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have following subsonic suppressed bolt guns, .22, .300Blackout, .308, and .44 Special. Also a bunch more semiautomatic suppressed rifles.

I highly recommend a Ruger 77/44 shooting .44 special loads. I have a Johns Gun 77/44 made by Brent Hemphill. Hollywood quiet.

http://www.fullysuppressed.com/ruger7744.html

Here is a post by another 2Cooler on his 77/44
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=687905

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Ruger American Ranch Rifle in 300blk is pretty fun. 16.5" barrel, 4 round magazine. I'm shooting 220gr round nose over 12.0 grains of A1680. I also really like my Savage Axis SR in 308 with 220gr round nose over 13.7 grains of Trailboss. I think the 308 subs are more quiet than my 300 blk RN subs but both are pretty accurate. My 300blk AR is loaded with 220gr SMK's and 11.5gr of A1680. Very reliable. All rounds will easily shoot 2" or better at 50 yards.

Factory ammo is still pretty pricey. I bought a bunch of Freedom Munitions ball ammo and shot it for the brass. I also converted a lot of brass from 5.56. Just make sure you sort your brass by headstamp and weight. Sub rounds are very sensitive to variances in case pressure so take your time reloading them.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Bird said:


> Ruger American Ranch Rifle in 300blk is pretty fun. 16.5" barrel, 4 round magazine. I'm shooting 220gr round nose over 12.0 grains of A1680. I also really like my Savage Axis SR in 308 with 220gr round nose over 13.7 grains of Trailboss. I think the 308 subs are more quiet than my 300 blk RN subs but both are pretty accurate. My 300blk AR is loaded with 220gr SMK's and 11.5gr of A1680. Very reliable. All rounds will easily shoot 2" or better at 50 yards.
> 
> Factory ammo is still pretty pricey. I bought a bunch of Freedom Munitions ball ammo and shot it for the brass. I also converted a lot of brass from 5.56. Just make sure you sort your brass by headstamp and weight. Sub rounds are very sensitive to variances in case pressure so take your time reloading them.


Not trying to derail the thread, but Im in the same boat as the OP.

I've been looking at both the Ruger American and the Savage Axis SR. Which one do you prefer, regardless of caliber?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I'm looking at the Ruger American for sure. The 77/44 Ready.Fire.Aim posted is very interesting as well.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

The Ruger American comes with the barrel threaded, not sure about the Savage.

I can vouch for the American, we have 3.
.308
.243
.223

We put a Boyds stock on the .308 and .243, adds a little weight but it sure tames the recoil for my young hunters. The cheap plastic stock is the weak point on the Ruger, accuracy really improved when we went to the Boyds.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a Remington Model 7 by AAC in 300 Black. It is a sweet shooting rifle. I like its compact configuration and lightweight. 

I hope one of these days CZ would jump on the band wagon and chamber their CZ527 in .300 Blk. It would be the best of them all with its set trigger in a mini-Mauser action.


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

I shoot a Savage Model 111 Hoghunter w/ Silencerco Specwar 7.62.....I get MOA accuracy at 100yrds with Orr Tactical 200grn hollowpoint subsonic ammo.Very accurate ammo that expands and does its job at subsonic levels. www.orrtactical.com


----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

*M&p sw 15*

300 blackout with Hornady 208gr. subsonic. Sub 1" at 100 yds. Bolt is the loudest sound when firing. Remington 700 ACC SD with Hornady 208gr. subsonic, loudest sound is bullet hitting backstop of target 100 yds. away.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I would do a 300 BO, short barrel with integrated (or pinned) suppressor...one stamp


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I like both the Savage and the Ruger. 20" barrel on the Savage but only the Axis SR is threaded. The RARR has a 16.5" barrel and is threaded. Both have proven to be accurate and enjoyable to shoot. If I had to choose, I'd probably lean towards the RARR.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Considering a suppressor purchase as well....didn't want to start a whole new thread.

Question: where can someone find reliable info on suppressor brands/models?

The more i look into these things, the more I realize there are a LOT of options.

Looking for a can on a 308 and 22mag.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

98aggie77566 said:


> Considering a suppressor purchase as well....didn't want to start a whole new thread.
> 
> Question: where can someone find reliable info on suppressor brands/models?
> 
> ...


There are a few threads on here to read through, but also check out silencertalk.com, a lot of info there.

For what it's worth... I went with the silencerco omega (30 cal) and the sparrow (22)


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

sparrow 22 for sure....that thing is sweet.
also I have the harvester 30 cal for the .223 and .308
harvester big bore should get released to me in about a month for the .338 Lapua!!!!!


----------

